# Piret Järvis & Vanilla Ninja - Mixed - 83x



## Karrel (10 Nov. 2008)

Ist sie nicht wunderbar!?
Mit so einem Körper und so einem Gesicht können nur wenige Frauen aufwarten!


----------



## maierchen (10 Nov. 2008)

Tolle Sachen dabei vielen Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2008)

Sieht schon klasse aus und danke auch für ein paar Pics mit Lena Kuurmaa :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (11 Nov. 2008)

Eine ganz Hübsche.:thumbup:

Schönen Dank für deinen Mix.


----------



## der lude (13 Nov. 2008)

Die können gerne mal bei mir singen kommen! 
THX a LOT!


----------



## armin (13 Nov. 2008)

sagt mir nicht viel, aber toller Mix


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Dez. 2008)

Sehr schön! THX!


----------



## didi69 (18 Aug. 2011)

Sie ist Wundervollund hat meine Symphathie


Karrel schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht wunderbar!?
> Mit so einem Körper und so einem Gesicht können nur wenige Frauen aufwarten!


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2011)

sehr schnuckelig


----------



## tiger103 (26 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schön schade das es von ihr nicht mehr gibt


----------

